# Pics of finds



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Due to some grumpy people doubting whether or not they are popping yet in Laporte county Indiana, I went and figured out how to add pics, and added them to the forum photo album, if I knew how to add them to this page I would...good luck to all of you, by the way a little people skills goes a long way, just because some isn't tech savy doesn't mean they are a liar....the pics will be up in the photo album as soon as they are approved by the moderators


----------



## panofshrooms (Apr 7, 2013)

I saw that in the other room. Looks like we got a jerk around. Haha :-D


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Yea really, who would make up a story about finding three measly mushrooms, last year I found none,(like many people in This part of the state) and guess how many I said on this forum I found, none, if I were to make it up I would do it right, and do pics prove? Anyway they are in the forum photo album now, pics number 2/ 18 and 3/ 18 I think,...I call them greys but they might be blacks...any way morels are up and people to stop grousing and go find their own...or better yet stay home and leave more for me!


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 16, 2013)

Hickory,went through the same thing last season,why should I have to buy a newspaper(or a big mac)with a time and date just to prove to somebody that we're eating good.By the way,southern madison county here,none yet,but I might be lying!!


----------



## markjenna (Apr 30, 2013)

Where is the album? Sorry I'm new...


----------



## markjenna (Apr 30, 2013)

NM, found them...LOL


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey up loading another I just found to the forum album...while I was feeding the animals this has a peice of paper with the date ....this should inspire any nay Sayers, and the rest of us to get out there and get finding them... It is on, still a little more rain would make it better


----------



## mark1967 (Apr 30, 2013)

In case you didn't get the other post here it is again:


It's an expression used by many. It's kind of like a jealous razzing. Too bad you don't get it. Ha ha. Anyway there are so many people that get their kick posting pictures from years past just to get those new hunters out there if for not the only reason to get them very discouraged from the entire idea of morel hunting. So if you love morel hunting as much as I do and want others to do the same, then simply back it up with a dated picture. I could really care less if you found them or not, but what I do care about is FALSE statements for no good reason. Perhaps you are new to this and do not realize that morel hunters are very secretive and very often misleading. So why don't you settle down a bit. I bet 75% of the people here know exactly what I am talking about but will not admit it. So be it.


----------

